

RIM: We don't need better products, just marketing - reiichiroh
http://mobilesyrup.com/2012/01/30/rim-creates-4-cartoon-characters-to-spread-the-be-bold-message/
Wow. Just when you thought RIM couldn't get any more disconnected from reality, they come out with this. Four poorly-drawn cartoon characters to live the BlackBerry lifestyle. Just wow.
======
reiichiroh
If you doubt that this is official, it's right there on their blog:
<http://blogs.blackberry.com/>

------
reiichiroh
Their new CEO said they need new marketing to combat their troubles.

------
zmonkeyz
That's pretty embarrassing.

------
zeroboy
In a way, I actually agree with this statement. Here's my reasoning: RIM's
main manufacturing plant is in Waterloo Ontario. They also have a plant in
Dallas, Hungary and Mexico. They offer good wages and excellent working
conditions. That's more than I can say for Apple and Foxconn.

Just this morning a person in RIM management told me the costs on RIM devices
are typically higher because they stay away from unfair labor practices.

That means a lot to me. The humane and ethical treatment of human beings
trumps everything, including performance and features.

I have an iPhone 4 (I waited outside a Rogers store all night to be one of the
first to have one in my city) but with what I read is going on at Foxconn, I
can't support Apple anymore.

~~~
reiichiroh
I suppose you are boycotting everything else made in those factories from
other non-Apple brands as well?

~~~
zeroboy
Is this your subtle and twisted way of rationalizing your conscience away?
Will this make the purchase of your next Apple product easier?

Tell yourself anything you want, but you're going to have blood on your hands
if you continue to support Apple.

